# Top-knot bows: when to start??



## lostinblue (Jan 20, 2014)

My little ball of fluff has enough fur for a baby-top knot but I was wondering if it's okay to do when they are little. Is it good to start getting him used to it? I've never used bows or anything on a pup before. ^^; I've started brushing him and touching his paws and ears so he gets used to being handled. So I'm not sure how to go about it!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I think bands only are the first step, if you purchase some top knot bands, and when the hair is long enough put a band in. This way you can get him used to holding still while you put it in. The longer you wait, the tougher it will be to get him to keep it in.


----------



## lostinblue (Jan 20, 2014)

I tried some clips today, he did really well with them. I need to find the removal scissors before I use bands (I couldn't find them in the petstore.. I'll look again tomorrow)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

lostinblue said:


> I tried some clips today, he did really well with them. I need to find the removal scissors before I use bands (I couldn't find them in the petstore.. I'll look again tomorrow)


I sell band removal scissors. They are $3.50 each. I don't think you can find them in local stores.

Christy is right. The sooner you get him used to having a topknot, the better. Be careful with clips as they are a choking hazard for puppies. Small 1/4" grooming bands are the safest. They are usually easier for puppies to get used to since they are so light.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Start now. That way you have your routine down and your fluff is use to it. Every morning we take out the band we slept in, brush and comb. Brush teeth and put in a new top knot and bow. Evenings we take out our bow and band get rushed again and most of the time I will put in just a new band to sleep in.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Start now. The dogs that were puppies when I started with bands were easier than the ones that I waited to put a topknot in.


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

I started my fluff with a top knot as soon as I could fit her hair in a rubber band. That was probably around 12 weeks. She has a nice top knot now at 6 months and she sits very nicely while I comb her hair. The picture in my profile is her with her early top knots.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree with the ands when they're little...trust me, the panic you feel when a clip is missing is terrible! Ask me how I know...I changed to bands real quick!


----------



## lostinblue (Jan 20, 2014)

He hates getting brushed. But I got a firm clip in. His hair isn't quite long enough for a band yet. I need to get a pin comb. ^^ I gave him his favorite treat after. Trying to make a positive association.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

It sounds like you are doing it just right. As Marj said, bands are much, much safer. If he doesn't have enough hair to put a band in yet, in just a few weeks he will so simply make brushing a routine each day. Dogs seem to like routine, at least mine do, and become much more compliant when a routine is established for anything. They seem to feel more secure that way.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

You've gotten good advice. If I remember correctly, Emma was about 15 weeks old when she had enough hair to start putting in a tiny top knot. I started right away and put a light weight band on her. I did also put in tiny bows for a few minutes at a time just to get her used to them.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Pics of the first time I put a bow in baby Emma's hair! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

I started with Daphne just as soon as there was enough hair. She's had one in every day for 14 years now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I started Carley on topknots on the drive home from the breeder, lol.


----------



## lostinblue (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you for the advice ^^ He's doing pretty good with being groomed but his hair still isn't quite long enough lol. Emma's bows are so cute!


----------

